# QUESTION:  How long before new growth noticed from clone?



## mgfcom (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anybody with relevant experience tell me how long it was before they noticed real growth from the clones they attempted?  

2 weeks?  3 weeks?  4 weeks?  People who have experienced new clones at this time of year in early Spring/Late Winter will be most relevant to current conditions to my clones.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 6, 2009)

If the clone is in good shape and well rooted, should start seeing growth quickly after giving some nutes.....


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 6, 2009)

At this point 5-6 days after cut/transplant I am more concerned they remain green and fresh and "tender" that is imperative on the growing parts of the plant.  If they remain as-is for the next 2-3 weeks, I won't complain.  I am curious to know when people have experienced the end of this (presumably when roots have taken) and then new green vegetative growth outward.

I would like to ALSO breed these with the any of the clones of the original-from-seed father, and then see the difference in plants produced with the seeds from the clones, and seeds from the original-from-seed mother and father.  Since they are clones, the identical genetics should mean the exact same seed genetics even they they are done months apart.  I wonder which seeds/genetics will be more stable/controlled/predictable?  from the clones or the original?

Does anyone know if growing clones to harvested flowers is quicker than from-seed?  I would imagine so since some of the plant infrastructure is already advanced and developed vs. from seed, young, everything needs to be developed from scratch.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 6, 2009)

How are you cloning??? Gel in rockwool, or do you have a cloner?


----------



## Rockster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd say 10-14 days as a ballpark figure.:watchplant:


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 6, 2009)

I use a bubble cloner, so I can easily check on the progress of my lil clones.   at about 7 days usually is where I start seeing rootbumps, and like rockster said  about 10 days, I get roots.... at 14 days I can have 6-8" or better roots, and that is using straight PH'd tap water with maybe a lil Liquid Karma added... NO OTHER nutes though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2009)

:watchplant: :farm: I use Pro-mix and usually see root coming out of cups in 10 to 14 days. the first growth I notice is the stem thickening. A little yellowing of sun leaves is normal when roots are first getting established.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

all Great addvice..nothing left for me to add..but  Good luck my friend..and PATIENCE  is the key:aok:


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 7, 2009)

Lower branches, cut, then placed immediately in water, then cut at 45 degrees (under water), then immediately dipped in rooting powder hormone (excess shaken off), then immediately placed in small containers of normal potting soil.  ...still going strong!  Everything is alive, thank God.



			
				CasualGrower said:
			
		

> How are you cloning??? Gel in rockwool, or do you have a cloner?


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 7, 2009)

Today I had an incident (or semi-incident) in that as I was grabbing the larger male clone (i.e. the first one) in order to gently pour water over the green foliage, I accidentally pulled it up a few centimeters.  So I immediately packed it down again deeper and made firm the soil around and what can I say?  I hope for the best, that it survives, and that that accidental pull (since probably no {long} roots yet to anchor it) hopefully hasn't caused any damage.  

Will update about his status in a week or so after I see if he survives.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 7, 2009)

To answer a previous question not yet addressed, I cloned these beauties and now they spend the day next to window sill (with greenhouse-like-cloud-window), and the nights in a simple cardboard box, with two small desk lights that have a spiral, white-flourescent, screw-in, "energy-saving" light bulb.  Two of these tiny lamps with adjustable neck are positioned around/above the clones.  I imagine the low heat is keeping them warm at the night in this not-so-cold end-of-Winter/start-of-Spring.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Lower branches, cut, then placed immediately in water, then cut at 45 degrees (under water), then immediately dipped in rooting powder hormone (excess shaken off), then immediately placed in small containers of normal potting soil.  ...still going strong!  Everything is alive, thank God.


xactly how I worked cuttings for years... your cuts will start showing new growth very shortly after they have formed sufficient roots. Be that 7 days or 2-3 weeks. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056
   I've since revised the method slightly. Useing 100% perlite to establish roots. That provides a simple way to check their progress...


----------



## brookstown (Mar 7, 2009)

who takes male clones


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 10, 2009)

well, I think the clones MAYBE are taking.  Last week I brought them out into the afternoon sun for about an hour each of 2 days, but the day after I noticed some of the leaves were starting to dry up, so I got nervous.  But last night I see MAYBE I see tiny, new growth coming up from the current yellowing growth (which I read here is normal as the roots are trying to take). 

I will update again when I know for sure.

RE:  who takes male clones - I do!  I wanted to take the best male (2 clones, same genetics), and the best female (6 clones), and prepare the next crop and continue my breeding trials trying to refine a great DP WW strain.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 11, 2009)

The plants looks as though they are alive, some more drier on leaves than others, but all still green, and some looking better than others.  None look as though they growing upwards or outwards.

...until next update...


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 13, 2009)

The 2nd male (cloned on 2nd day) withered and died.  The female that was cut the same day is alive and well, all green, nothing dry nearly 2 weeks after cutting.   There are some other plants that are alive, but no new green growth yet.  Total three of the female clones look the greenest.

until next update...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

Be came, your roots will show shortly. Kind of hard to say sorry about male. HaHa Have a little green mojo for your ladies.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for your kind reply.

I am sorry for each plant (my babies) that dies - even males.  I have one more male clone (the larger one), and we will see if he survives.  When you have a good male with good DP WW genetics, even males are good if you want to breed seeds.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

My 5 girls and 1 male clones are still alive, some look better than others, and 3 look really, really good with NEW GREEN GROWTH!


----------

